

PyPy 2.6.1 released - mattip
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2015/08/pypy-261-released.html

======
wyldfire
Great! I had trouble with vmprof at 2.6.0, so I'm looking forward to giving it
a try on 2.6.1.

~~~
wyldfire
Ok, the problem is that it seems to not work well in a virtualenv, from what
I've seen (both 2.6.0 and 2.6.1). Outside of virtualenv, the _vmprof extension
gets built automagically, but that step got omitted in the virtualenv install
(via pip).

